
Show HN: Beat my tank through strategy and programming - huangyz0918
https://github.com/huangyz0918/TankLogo
======
sclangdon
I get that the idea is to have an ever-improving champion, and I like the
idea, but it's not going to work out that way in practice. The best way to
defeat the current champion will be to exploit it in some way, which will
usually lead to irregular, but very specific, behaviour of the challenger.

Then, when challenger becomes the champion it's behaviour will be useless and
the next challenger will either beat it easily, or will do the same and the
cycle will repeat.

To protect against this, the challenger should have to beat all previous
champions, not just the current champion.

~~~
dyarosla
I’ve never actually seen such a competition where all previous champions must
be defeated. Sounds like a much more robust system- any examples of such?

~~~
lixtra
Algorithm selection in computer science. Current champion in sorting seems to
be Timsort[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timsort](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timsort)

------
jjuhl
Brings back fond memories of Core War
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_War](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_War)).

------
bencollier49
This reminds me of AI Wars, which I fellow I knew 20 years ago used to play.

[http://www.tacticalneuronics.com/content/aiw3dnew.asp](http://www.tacticalneuronics.com/content/aiw3dnew.asp)

------
JoeDaDude
To name one more nostalgic programming game: RoboWar on the Mac (later
ported):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RoboWar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RoboWar)

Corewar is still the granddaddy of them all though, as has already been
pointed out here.

At one time, there was a huge list of programming games posted on the 'net.
This was a good idea and should be revived.

------
snovv_crash
The game physics look very inspired by Robocode[1]. Great work! I wonder if
months of work could yield similar results to what was seen there, with neural
networks and dodging and prediction of enemies.

1\. [https://robocode.sf.net](https://robocode.sf.net)

------
mschwaig
If you are viewing this on mobile you can go to the README.md file to see some
text with pictures:

[https://github.com/huangyz0918/TankLogo/blob/master/README.m...](https://github.com/huangyz0918/TankLogo/blob/master/README.md)

------
knicholes
I need to figure out how to turn this into an openAI gym so I can train my DQN
on it. I just finished running the code from Deep Reinforcement Learning -
Hands on for Pong, and it's pretty cool...

------
bigredhdl
A strange game. The only winning move is not to play. How about a nice game of
chess?

